# First Router Opinions for a new woodworker (1.25 HP vs 2.25 HP, the importance of accessories)



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I wanted to poll the LumberJocks community for some advice on which router I should be on the lookout to buy as my first router combo kit this year. As a new woodworker, I've come to realize that most of my work (for now) will likely be limited to softer woods (mostly pine and poplar), birch plywood/mdf, with very occasional profile work on harder woods (e.g. oak, maple, walnut when making cutting boards) until I can get more experience with technique under my belt. In addition, the purpose of the router will likely be for basic cabinet/furniture building (more modern styles with simple clean lines), rounding over edges, and cutting matching parts based on plywood patterns.

After scouring this forum, I wasn't able to find clarity on the following two questions:

First, 1.25HP vs 2.25HP for softer woods: I wanted to know if there are any thoughts as to how one of the newer 1.25 HP compact routers (specifically the Dewalt DW611) would serve me on these softer woods if it were my sole router, using 1/4" shank bits.

Second (Importance of accessories): For what I am planning on doing, are accessories (e.g. edge guide templates, guide bushings) what makes or breaks the utility of the router? Specifically, if I opted for a 2.25 HP router, would I be compromising too much by going with a Skil 1830 at about $109 retail with limited and lower quality accessories vs. say the Dewalt DW618 or Bosch 1617 at about $220 retail. I know I can get them cheaper on sale, but the price ratio is about double for the Dewalt or Bosch.

Any thoughts and opinions would be welcome.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

So, I own both the Dewalt 611 (2 base kit) and 618 (3 base kit). I bought the 618 first, used it freehand for a while, then built a router table and stuck it in there. It's never come out of the table since I got the 611. I try like hell to buy all of my new bits in 1/4" shanks, so that I can use them in either router. Of course, some of the large bits only come in 1/2" shanks, and those bits usually lend themselves to table use anyway.

Edge guides… I rarely use mine, although once or twice it's been handly to have, but there is always a work around if you get creative enough.

If I could only own one, I'd choose the 618 simply because of the versatility of being able to use bigger 1/2" bits. That said, I use my 611 a lot and would miss it if it disappeared.


----------



## jakelb (Jan 15, 2013)

Check the Makita RT0700cx3 with the included extras I think it will be cheaper in the long run. Makita has two kit make sure you are looking a t the 3.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

One thing to know straight away is that stated router HP is something of a joke. You'll see claims all the way up to 3+ HP and yet the router runs on a 15 AMP 120V circuit. Well, physics tells us that about 1.5, maybe 1.75 HP is all you can get out of such a circuit. What they are stating is HP on start up, something that is of no use to you.

Having said the above, the stated HP can be used to compare routers because they all play the same game. I would go for a router that claims about 2.25 HP for my "small router" (other than a trim router) because anything less powerful is less versatile. HP is like money, you can never have too much. The big "3+" HP routers are essential for really big router bits, but they are pretty heavy and cumbersome, not something you want to use unless it's necessary.

Soft start and variable speed, plus accurate height adjustment and both 1/4" and 1/2" collets are other really nice features to look for.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You'd be better off sticking with 1/2" shank whenever possible IMO….less chatter, less breakage. There are a lot of good 10-13 amp routers that I'd add to your list….find a good deal and go with one you like. PC690, Milwaukee 5615/5616, Bosch 1617, Makita, Ridgid, Craftsman, etc.

Here's a Hitachi M12VC for $120…nice router, quiet, powerful, well balanced.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

To me, here's the thing: a 2 1/4 HP router will do almost everything you will ever need a router to do. Get one with a dual base system, and you're set. Choose from the Bosch/Milwaukee/Dewalt types and be done with it. As for accessories, there's nothing that says you need to buy them at the same time. Wait and get them as you need them. The price ratio of the higher quality routers is there for a reason: they are better made than the "homeowner" brands. Real bearings instead of bushings, etc. Buy a good one and cry once.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

1. Don't buy a compact or homeowner router as your only router.
2. Don't buy the dewalt 618. I have two of those and both of them had the speed controller magnetic ring shatter. I love the plunge base with these router kits, but the motors are unreliable.
3. Bosch 1617EVSPK for $189.99 shipped.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouldn't get a 1/4" shank router as your only router. If you do much routing eventually you are going to want a router table. A larger router will serve you better if you put it in a table. The larger routers are more versatile and have collets for both 1/2" shank and 1/4" shank bits. Also realize that this first router purchase may not be your last, I currently have four and looking to buy a fifth.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

I love my DW611, but my Bosch 1617 combo is the router I would choose if I had to keep only one.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

IMO I would get the Bosch. I have both the 1617 and the 1619 plunge. Both are awesome routers. Bosch make very smooth quality equipment that can be found at very reasonalble prices.

Several years ago, I bought a router table/cabinet that was home built from an older friend, it was almost new and had a lift with a 3.25 PC (Porter Cable) router in it….it is very powerful and in my opinion the best power for a cabinet. I have never used it out of the lift, so I have no idea what it is like freehand, but I will tell you that almost all the accessories ( templates and such) I have seen appear to be made for the PC brand. Bosch makes adapters to accept PC fit things. I might consider PC too, as if the accessories are made for PC, why use adapters…..

Also after buying 1/4" for years, I switched to 1/2" and have been trying to use them exclusively. While they are a little bit more cost, they run and cut smoother. Even the cheaper brands like woodcraft and Rockler I think I can feel the difference. Remember the smoother the cut, the less the sanding and sanding has great potential to change the profile of you cut…..
Thanks
Mike


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

I have the Dewalt DW616PK (Dual base kit) and love it. It has 1/4 and 1/2 collets, gives you almost two routers in one and has enough power for any bit you will use by hand. I also have the DW625 for the router table.

You will probably end up with at least 2 routers and maybe three. I would not worry about the edge guide. I would get a template guide set, circle cutting template and of course bits. Keep an eye out at www.Ptreeusa.com for sales on there bits. I bought there 100 bit set with 1/2 shafts for $65 on sale last year. Not high production grade bits, but they have not let me down yet.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts and feedback thus far. To confirm, is what I gathered from the answers thus far:

(Answered) First, 1.25HP vs 2.25HP for softer woods: A 1.25 HP router is better off as a second router. In addition, stability of the thicker shank will make a newbie like me have less headaches. Therefore, nix the idea of gonig the compact route (for now)

(Unclear) Second (Importance of accessories): Inadvertedly, it seems that I have just gotten more validation of the old saying "you get what you pay for". However I'm not 100% sure what the advice is about the importance accessories. I am not planning on stocking up on accessories immediately, but more over the course of the next 5 years as needed for my projects. If I were to opt for the Dewalt DW618 or Bosch 1617, would the support for standard accessories on the Dewalt give it an upper edge over the Bosch because of a wider range of "standards" compliant options? In addition, correct me if I am wrong, but isn't the DW618 a newer release than the 1617?

NiteWalker - I am curious about your experience with the DW618. As a hobbyist, I don't foresee myself beating up my router, but would like to hear about your Dewalt quality experience


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Bosch 1617 router for me. I have two of them. I have a fixed base mounted under the router table extension wing on my table saw and another fixed base mounted under a shop built router table. I use the plunge base for all routing that doesn't require a table.

Good luck. The current price on Amazon is what I paid for the combo kit last year. The normal price has gone up to about $219 this year.


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Just curious why you are limiting yourself to soft wood? Hard wood is easier as long as your tools can handle it.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Cosmicsniper - It is a matter of price of materials (for now). I am really looking at "softer" woods on the Janka scale, and will mostly be working with pine and poplar. I have found that I can get 4/4 pine and poplar for around $1.50-$2.00/bdft. Which is my current benchmark for material cost to spend on my hobby. I'm trying to limit my purchase of more expensive material until I feel more confident that I won't be turning it all into firewood.

If I happen to get "harder" woods for a discounted price, then I will plan to do so. For example, I picked up some 4/4 white oak for $1.75/bdft and 4/4 hard maple $2.00/bdft a month ago.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

I can offer my advice regarding accessories. About 1.5 years ago I bought the Bosch 1617EVSPK kit that many here have mentioned, and I love that router. When I bought it, I was really concerned about accessories and bought an edge guide, bushing set, etc. based on reviewers on Amazon saying they were "must haves".

I have found that I rarely use these accessories, and from what I observe on Lumberjocks and around the web, neither do others. Get the router and start using it - you can buy accessories as you need them.

Once you get some experience under your belt, build a simple router table with a fence. It can be as simple as a piece of plywood with a hole in the middle and a piece of wood clamped down for a fence. That is by far the most useful "accessory" you can have, and once you have one you will forget all about your edge guide.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Reading through my post, I realize it is a bit rambling. The main point I was trying to make is that you will find homemade router jigs and accessories much more useful than the basic store bought ones. The router really is the most versatile tool if you get creative with your fixturing.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Get a 2-2.5 hp combo kit like the Dewalt 618, Bosch 1617, or PC 890.
I have the Dewalt 618 and use it regularly with excellent results. I use the three base kit with edgeguide, and it will handle just about anything. I also have a Bosch trim router (which I don't use much), and a Freud FT1700 fixed base that lives in the router table.

Both the Dewalt and Freud are excellent routers.


----------



## frosty50 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have 9 different routers and use them all the time for different projects but 2 routers will meet most of your needs. A small laminate router such as PC or Makita are fine for light work and and free hand stuff. If you plan to do a lot of dados or rabbets, or detail work such as ogees, round overs, or cutting circles out of 1/2" thick stock or thicker, a larger HP router should be used. I like the Hitachi M12 kit one as you get a fixed and plunge base with the kit. A plunge router is great for fluting in columns. It has good balance, alot of power, and is a good all around router for the hobbyist. PC maakes outstanding routers, and their 1 3/4 HP comes in a kit also. As for bits, buy what you can afford to get started. My perference is Whiteside, Frued, or Amana, they all use a good quality carbide. Stay away from HSS as they do not last. I have several bits that are 20 plus years in age.

I recommend 1/2" diameter shaft bits as they are more stable when routing and have a less chance of snapping off at the shaft. Purchase bits as you need them and buy what you need. Use 1/4" bits only when you have too. Figure it into the cost of the project.

I also recommend you clean them up after using them. A lot of soft wood such as pine have alot of pitch in them and it builds up on the gullet of the blade and the rearings. HJope this helpful.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

There u have it…buy the bosch ..cry about the money…then ..fall in love with it…1617 EVS….i did…


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

@Paxorion - Gotcha. That's a good reason!


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice. Bottom line, it sounds like the feedback confirmed my gut feeling of "you'll regret not spending the money" 
Rex - Thanks for confirming how likely I will "need" any purchase-able accessories.

Given that I am not in a hurry to buy a router, I'll be looking for a deal on my top pick, the Bosch 1617 EVS between now and Fathers Day, when I will be hinting to my daughter (via my wife) as to what I would like.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

The sale on Amazon is about the best going at the moment unless you have some discount you could apply.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

A late follow-up, but I thought I'd share that I ended up buying the Dewalt DW618 during the Amazon Fathers Day sale for $165. Hopefully I'll have the opportunity to use it more this summer so I can post a review.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Be watchful of the speed control.
If you hear a pop, then the router revs up to full speed, it's the magnetic ring.

To answer your earlier post (sorry I missed it), one was used under the table when the ring popped, the other hand routing. Neither were used much; hobbyist use much like yourself.

You have a 3 year warranty, so use it hard those 3 years. ANy issues and you're covered.
Did you get the kit or just the fixed base router?
If you decide to change your mind, cpo bosch has the 1617evs fixed base for $159.99.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Most have several routers. Many have three or more. Since this will be your first router, my vote would be for 
the Makita 1 1/4 hp. mentioned above. Lots of bases and versatility. I have seen some video demos online
and there is little that router cannot do.

Since you will likely want to eventually own a trim router anyway, I believe you would be well served 
by the Makita kit.

Down the road , when you get a router table , you will want to get a beefier router for that. Whether you get one 
now, or later. Eventually you will want a trim router.

I have the Bosch 1617 EVS and a Ridgid trim router.

Edited to add: Didn't see where you picked up the Dewalt. You probably can't go wrong with 
that brand of router. Gets a lot of good reviews. Good luck.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

NiteWalker - thanks for the warning. I'll be sure to keep a look-out for any issues if they come up


----------



## UpstateNYdude (Dec 20, 2012)

Milwaukee 5616-24 kit used the 1617 too but I like the Milwaukee better IMO.


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

will your gonna buy 3 routers might as well start with the combo 2 1/4 hp then buy a Bosch Colt plunge, and last but not least 3 1/2 Porter cable or Makita or for the price Hitachi 3 hp M12, I have 4 and the colt gets the most use, followed by the Porter Cable compact plunge then the 3 1/4 makita then the Bosch combo 2 1/4 what did I just say did it make any sense thats the way it goes I would say most woodworkers have at least 3 routers but I could be mistaken have a good day


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

bowedstraight - I completely agree. I've already been looking around for what may be my next router.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd would say most woodworkers have *3 routers minimum…*

I have 4 routers

my next one 1618EVS…


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I used to have the bosch colt; I sold it for the ridgid R2401. It's a better design IMHO.
I have an extra for sale if you're interested. I have 3 and need a jointer more than I need 3 trim routers…


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm down to 4, which is more than sufficient. I could get by nicely with two, but I having a few to choose from.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a lot of routers ,the one I prefer is a "D" handle PC691 most the pros I know like PC"s because of the their time tested durability and readily available accessories and parts. As for a router table I use PC 7519. Because I have so many routers I recommend holding and using the brand your thinking about if possible. Many folks recommend the Bosch 1617 but I find it to be top heavy when I've used the ones my students have brought in. If you want a router that will last don't buy low end routers like B&D ,Ryobi ,Harbor freight and alike. Many routers have more bells and whistles than PC 691's like soft start,lights and more. If you go for another brand I strongly recommend a "D" handle version for Superior control over standard models.


----------



## Giturdone (Dec 6, 2017)

I am looking at the 611 as a second router … this is an old thread, but, a good idea?


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

Definitely the Dewalt 618 with the dual base - fixed and plunge. If you get a router table later you will want to invest in a precision lift and a dedicated router for the table. A good combination to plan on is the Dewalt 618 dual base now, a router table with a precision lift and Porter Cable router and a Dewalt 611 compact router later. At least my opinion others will vary.

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DW618PKB-Fixed-Plunge-Router/dp/B00D8WJDC8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1544444807&sr=8-1&keywords=DW618PKB


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

> I am looking at the 611 as a second router … this is an old thread, but, a good idea?
> 
> - Giturdone


I see - Ha ha. It is am old thread. I guess I didn't help him out but I tried.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

For your first router, a 2hp or 2 1/4hp router with both 1/4" and 1/2" collets. The Craftsmans is a good economical router for keeping the price down. Of my 3 routers, 2 are Craftsman. You should also consider a router table, very handy. Sometimes on ebay or Amazon you can get the table router combo for less than $150. A Good starter choice.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

It really all depends on what you want to do with it.

The small routers are great for edge treatment (fillets and chamfers) and for some small joinery.

If you plan on setting up and using a router table, then you will probably want a full size 2+ HP router.

If you plan to use large cutters (>3/4" dia.) then you definately want a full size 2+ HP router.

Soft start and VS are (IMO) must have features.

Having a plunge base is very handy…

Edge guides, dust collection attachments, etc… it just depends on what you're doing with the router. I recommend buying them as you need them.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

I teach two different beginning router use classes. From many years of personal experiences, both good and bad, this is what I recommend to my students and others that are looking for a first router. It may not be ideal for all, but it is a place to start

"Ideal" Router
If you can only own *one router*, what would be the best features to look for?
a. ¼" and ½" collets
b. 1 ½ to 2 ¼ hp Fixed Base
c. Variable speed
d. Availability of multiple bases and base plates
e. Soft start and electronic feedback
f. Guide Bushing adaptable
g. Edge guide compatible
h. Availability of other accessories
i. Height adjustment with "micro" adjustment feature
j. Spindle lock or two wrenches? Personal preference.

Surfin was right! Most of us have multiples. My three PC and Makita 3.25 hp motors/ router are in tables, I have 1- 2.25 hp Bosch, 2-1.5 hp PC and B & D and a 1 hp Bosch Colt. Last year I sold three of my others. Routers are like clamps.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Bosch 1617 variable speed baby! Dual base. Then order the dust collection attachments. Skip the edge guide and build a table with a fence IMO. Find a cheap used Porter Cable to leave in the table.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Menards has a Performax router table and variable speed, 2hp router, micro adjustment with 1/4" & 1/2" collets, with a fixed base on sale for $98.99, The same type as craftsman. A good deal for a starter combo. They also have a Master Force 2 1/2hp with plunge & fixed base, router variable speed, micro adjustment on sale for $138.


----------

